# Canadas and mallards near Crary



## rburt (Apr 12, 2002)

Can't get out this week and still have a buck tag to fill for next weekend. I know of a real good harvested corn field where around 300 canadas have been feeding and another one with about 500 mallards feeding in it (both flocks have been there for a couple days in a row and the fields are not posted). If anyone's interested in hunting them, respond with your email address and I'll give directions.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## fretch (Sep 13, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## cannon643 (Nov 19, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I've been having some email problems so if you could send me a pm it'd be great.


----------

